# Tires plyable again



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Hey all is there a way to bring tires back from not quite the brink of trash . Possibly soak in a petro bath or something? Any help is appreciate d. 
Most tires are foam rubber tyco afx etc original and tjet rubber style.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

oil of wintergreen
also a product made for indoor electric RC tires, don't know the name
once upon a time there was Tigers Milk, but I don't think it is in production anymore.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I use Armor All for rubber tires and it helps but I doubt it's as good as Al's suggestions. Might just be in my mind


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Thanks guys i will ck it out.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I've soaked stock rubber t-jet tires in Pinesol, and it sorta brings them back to life ! BUT DON'T SOAK Foam tires in Pinesol, it will start to dissolve them, and leave them in long enough they will totally disappear !


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

I have read a few times about people using ordinary white sunscreen. I tried it for the first time about 2 months ago and was wrapped with the result. I just squirted some into a small zip lock bag and tossed the tyres in. Close it up and squish it around to get the tyres coated. I wouldn't leave for more than 1-2 days or the tyres actually get too soft and go sort of mushy.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I use lighter fluid. just dab some on with a q-tip and rub it off just before I run the car. When it starts to lose traction i just do it again.


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

Try castor oil. Available at any drug store. It is non-toxic, vegetable-based (made from the castor bean) and works well with rubber, silicone and urethane. It is used in industry to preserve seals, o-rings etc, etc. I really like the results and have been using it for decades to restore and preserve slot car tires. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Castor Oil use to make me go real fast, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Castor Oil use to make me go real fast, jus sayn'...RM


Any sidewall flex?


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

king

How do you apply it? when can you use after applying? any residue on the track?


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I can make a Tjet tire grip better than silicone.

1. Soak tires in brake fluid until it starts to swell.
2. remove from brake fluid and dry off with towel.
3. When tire resumes normal size roll the tread in oil of wintergreen. 
4. Let dry

This is alot of work and takes alot of experimentation as to the time soaking but it does wonders.

That being said all I use for the most part is Weird Jack's silicone tires.


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

To apply Castor oil, I like to pour 1/4 cup into a ziplock plastic snack bag. Add the tires (about 10 at a time), close the bag and work the mixture to insure the tires get completely coated with the castor oil. You can do bigger batches if you wish (just add more oil). Keep the tires in the bag for couple of days. Afterwards, remove the tires, wipe dry thoroughly with a lint free cloth, use a Q-Tip to dry the inside surface to ensure good hub grip, and install on your cars. Tires will be pliable and grip well. As long as you dry them adequately, they should not leave any residue on your track surface.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Check out the following thread on Oil of Wintergreen, which also includes other tips for softening tires. Note the cautionary warning:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=349825&highlight=wintergreen

Joe


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks king


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

BTW: If you can find it ,methyl salicylate, the active ingredient for oil of wintergreen works better than otc "oil of wintergreen".


----------

